# Deutz tractors



## Jarhead (Jun 28, 2010)

Hey guys i recently purchased an older deutz dx130 on the cheap and i was wondering if anyone here had any experience with this model or even deutz tractors in general. My biggest issue is the fact that a dealer is few and far between but its a better alternative than trying to source parts for our older tractors that we run. So, anybody have experience with these machines?


----------



## Blue Duck (Jun 4, 2009)

I had a 7085 deutz-allis for several years that I think is about the same tractor except smaller. It was very fuel efficient and did everything I expected out of it, but repairs are very expensive. If it has a ticking or popping sound like an exhaust leak more then likely the head gasket (fire ring) is bad, common problem with these machines. When it needs repaired find someone that has experience working on these.


----------



## Jarhead (Jun 28, 2010)

I have heard that they are very fuel efficient tractors which is part of what i liked about it besides the price. Thanks for the information.


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

Probably a reason for the low price is cost of repairs.

I find them not near as great on fuel as they say. 
I find the gears and controls take some getting used to. 
I find them to be not as easy on the operator as the US tractors of the same HP.

Mine is paid for and have had it for over 20 years.

It has an electrical short that I could not find, so I pulled every light bulb in the tractor and that fixed the electrical leak.

I have found the German Equipment is not as well made as American designed and assembled equipment. 
They, the Germans, think differently than we do.

There are a number of positive points also.


----------



## Jarhead (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks for the replies guys. I knew the parts were going to be expensive. It may be a situation where i use this tractor for a year, clean it up, and sell it. For the price i paid i could probably even make a small profit. Thanks for the information.


----------

